# Festplatte entsperren...!



## spider_fx (13. März 2005)

hallo,

habe irgendwann mal die eine partition gesperrt, so dass nur noch ein benutzerkonto zugriff darauf hat...
nun würd ich diesen "schutz" gerne wieder entfernen...!
könnte mir jemand sagen, wie das genau geht?

thx & mfg spider_fx


----------



## MartianBuddy (15. März 2005)

spider_fx am 13.03.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> habe irgendwann mal die eine partition gesperrt, so dass nur noch ein benutzerkonto zugriff darauf hat...
> nun würd ich diesen "schutz" gerne wieder entfernen...!
> ...


Wieder ein Fall für die Kristallkugel...

1. Welches Betriebssystem?
2. Was hast Du da genau gemacht?

Sachdienliche Hinweise werden nicht nur von der Polizei entgegengenommen.


----------



## spider_fx (15. März 2005)

*gg*

also, 
1. hab windows xp home

2. aus irgend nem grund hat auf die eine partition nur mein benutzerkonto zugriff..! das des vaters z.b. aber nich...!

mfg spider_fx


----------



## MartianBuddy (16. März 2005)

spider_fx am 15.03.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *gg*
> 
> also,
> 1. hab windows xp home
> ...


Starte im abgesicherten Modus, denn nur da kannst du Dich in Home als Admin anmelden.

Versuch' mal folgendes:

Klicke rechts auf die Partition und dann auf Freigabe/Sicherheit.
Unter Sicherheit solltest du jetzt bei "Benutzerkonto Vater" das verweigern rausnehmen können.

Der Verursacher in diesem Fall ist mir nicht klar. Hast Du mal mit einer Freeware oder sonst einem Progi etwas in dieser Richtung eingestellt?


----------



## ripitall (16. März 2005)

MartianBuddy am 16.03.2005 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> spider_fx am 15.03.2005 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls das nicht geht, besorg dir n gutes Partitionierungs-Tool! Eins, das in DOS läuft bzw beim booten die Änderungen durchführt! Dann konvertierst du die PArtition in FAT32 (aufpassen, bei zu grossen Partitionen geht es nicht) und die Ordnerbeschränkungen sind weg! Danach einfach wieder in NTFS konvertieren! Fertig


----------



## MartianBuddy (16. März 2005)

MartianBuddy am 16.03.2005 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Sicherheit solltest du jetzt bei "Benutzerkonto Vater" das verweigern rausnehmen können.


Nachtrag:
Sollte das Benutzerkonto Deines Vaters nicht angezeigt werden, schau mal bei Benutzer "Jeder".


----------

